# How Secure Is Your Password?



## PCunicorn (Dec 25, 2013)

I think it would be kinda cool to see how secure everyone's password is. 

https://howsecureismypassword.net

My main password would take a day to crack, my email password would take 22 years to crack, and my password for the account or 2 I keep most secure would take 4 million years to crack.


----------



## spirit (Dec 25, 2013)

Not kidding at all, it said it'd take about 6 sextillion years to crack one of my passwords and 412 years to crack one of my others.


----------



## PCunicorn (Dec 25, 2013)

How do you remember it?  Must be over 12 characters long.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Dec 26, 2013)

Lol only 12?
Mine has 24. ^^

But that doesn't mean anything...any password can be cracked fast if you know how.


----------



## spirit (Dec 26, 2013)

PCunicorn said:


> How do you remember it?  Must be over 12 characters long.



25 with letters and numbers. I remember it alright. 

If I make the last letter a capital letter it says it'd take about 5 octillion years to crack.


----------



## larsch (Dec 26, 2013)

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> any password can be cracked fast if you know how.



Good luck with that :good:


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Dec 28, 2013)

larsch said:


> Good luck with that :good:



Hehehe I bet if you put super long complicated password on your Windows account,I would be able to get rid of it in less than 10 minutes and then easily log in. 
And yes I know that HASH cannot be undone...


----------



## Darren (Dec 28, 2013)

Cracking a password by force is different than bypassing it or whatever technique you're planning on doing. I'm guessing the way this site views cracking is by just brute force trying different combinations.


----------



## larsch (Dec 28, 2013)

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Hehehe I bet if you put super long complicated password on your Windows account,I would be able to get rid of it in less than 10 minutes and then easily log in.
> And yes I know that HASH cannot be undone...



Well, first you need to find out where I live. Then you have to break into my house.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Dec 28, 2013)

larsch said:


> Well, first you need to find out where I live. Then you have to break into my house.



Hehehehehehehe!!!


----------



## Agent Smith (Dec 28, 2013)

13 thousand  years to crack my eBay password and PayPal password.

58 years to crack one of my E-mail passwords.

*Edit- *I goofed. My eBay and PayPal passwords would take 23 trillion  years to crack.


----------



## PCunicorn (Dec 29, 2013)

spirit said:


> 25 with letters and numbers. I remember it alright.
> 
> If I make the last letter a capital letter it says it'd take about 5 octillion years to crack.



Yeah I suppose it's not impossible. Beta Archive requires a ridiculous password, like 15 characters, capital letters and lowercase, numbers, special characters but I remember it. It would take 322 septillion years to crack haha. And it beats yours!


----------



## StrangleHold (Dec 29, 2013)

So you all went there with your browsers and typed in your passwords!


----------



## larsch (Dec 29, 2013)

StrangleHold said:


> So you all went there with your browsers and typed in your passwords!



Of course the website is not compromised and the author says he doesn't steal them!


----------



## spirit (Dec 29, 2013)

PCunicorn said:


> Yeah I suppose it's not impossible. Beta Archive requires a ridiculous password, like 15 characters, capital letters and lowercase, numbers, special characters but I remember it. It would take 322 septillion years to crack haha. And it beats yours!


Pretty sure 5 octillion is a higher number than 322 septillion - given that 'sept' is 7 and 'oct' is 8.



StrangleHold said:


> So you all went there with your browsers and typed in your passwords!


The password is only useful if the site could find out usernames and what the password is for.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Dec 29, 2013)

StrangleHold said:


> So you all went there with your browsers and typed in your passwords!



I agree with that one lol...



spirit said:


> ...The password is only useful if the site could find out usernames and what the password is for.



And on the other hand I agree with this one too...


Hmmm...


----------



## WeatherMan (Dec 29, 2013)

11 minutes to crack mine, it's the same password for every account I own


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Dec 29, 2013)

WeatherMan said:


> 11 minutes to crack mine, it's the same password for every account I own



Now THIS ONE is worth hacking.Sorry man...I gotta hack you:


----------



## speedx77x (Dec 29, 2013)

Takes 19 seconds to hack mine lol.


----------



## PCunicorn (Dec 29, 2013)

speedx77x said:


> Takes 19 seconds to hack mine lol.



Even my old password which is ridiculously simple takes longer to crack than that, like 5 hours.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Dec 30, 2013)

LoL 19 seconds xD!


----------



## Gun (Dec 30, 2013)

It would take 6 years apparently.


----------



## spirit (Dec 30, 2013)

speedx77x said:


> Takes 19 seconds to hack mine lol.



123456789? Or 'password'? 

Just guesses!


----------



## speedx77x (Dec 30, 2013)

spirit said:


> 123456789? Or 'password'?
> 
> Just guesses!



Nope


----------



## Agent Smith (Dec 31, 2013)

It would take 58 years to crack my forum password.


----------



## PCunicorn (Jan 1, 2014)

spirit said:


> Pretty sure 5 octillion is a higher number than 322 septillion - given that 'sept' is 7 and 'oct' is 8.
> 
> 
> The password is only useful if the site could find out usernames and what the password is for.



Yes, but that's IF you add a capital letter at the end


----------



## Punk (Jan 4, 2014)

StrangleHold said:


> So you all went there with your browsers and typed in your passwords!



Exactly my thoughts while reading this thread! 



larsch said:


> Of course the website is not compromised and the author says he doesn't steal them!



Right so you believe everything you read online?



spirit said:


> The password is only useful if the site could find out usernames and what the password is for.



I'm sure you can find a way to link your IP used to check the password time of hacking to this thread.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## PCunicorn (Jan 4, 2014)

Punk said:


> Exactly my thoughts while reading this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. My password has yet to be used by somebody other than me so... 

2. Pretty sure he was being sarcastic

3. True, but still.

I am getting a little tired of your posts. They seem to be getting increasingly lower quality. Not this post exactly, you made some points but your other posts?


----------



## spirit (Jan 5, 2014)

PCunicorn said:


> Yes, but that's IF you add a capital letter at the end



Have done.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Jan 5, 2014)

Calm down people.
We are not enemies here.
It's just forum and not a place to measure the quality level of someone's posts (like some people used to do to me).





Cheers password crackers!


----------



## Troncoso (Jan 5, 2014)

I use a 16 digit number as my password (with a couple of alpha characters) that is in no way related to anything about anything. So, I guess you could say it's completely random. I know this number so well, that I can re-arrange it however I want, or even remove some digits and use it as a new password, which is what I do for all of my accounts.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 5, 2014)

Troncoso said:


> I use a 16 digit number as my password (with a couple of alpha characters) that is in no way related to anything about anything. So, I guess you could say it's completely random. I know this number so well, that I can re-arrange it however I want, or even remove some digits and use it as a new password, which is what I do for all of my accounts.


Is that complex enough?  Most sites now require an uppercase letter, lowercase letter, and a number or symbol.


----------



## Troncoso (Jan 5, 2014)

As I said, I do use a couple alpha characters. Very few sites that I've seen actually require a symbol, but if they do, I just throw a ! in there.


----------



## spirit (Jan 6, 2014)

WRXGuy1 said:


> Is that complex enough?  Most sites now require an uppercase letter, lowercase letter, and a number or symbol.



Really? Very few sites I've signed up to things lately require all of those things. Most don't require any of them.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Jan 6, 2014)

spirit said:


> Really? Very few sites I've signed up to things lately require all of those things. Most don't require any of them.



Yea same here...


----------



## Geoff (Jan 6, 2014)

spirit said:


> Really? Very few sites I've signed up to things lately require all of those things. Most don't require any of them.





S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Yea same here...


Most of my banking, financial, and insurance sites require at least 3 of those, some require all 4.


----------



## spirit (Jan 6, 2014)

WRXGuy1 said:


> Most of my banking, financial, and insurance sites require at least 3 of those, some require all 4.



Oh yeah I can probably understand it on sites like that, but the vast majority of sites [not financial and banking sites] which I've signed up to don't require all of that lot. For example, internet forums and stuff like that.


----------



## Punk (Jan 7, 2014)

PCunicorn said:


> 1. My password has yet to be used by somebody other than me so...
> 
> 2. Pretty sure he was being sarcastic
> 
> ...



If you want to talk about my posts, PM me, I'm actually curious!

The fact that you just said this here and said that this posts is actually quality (?) makes no sense. If you're getting tired of me because I don't agree with you, please grow up.

Back on topic, I've tried a few older password I had, 52 days


----------



## Okedokey (Jan 7, 2014)

StrangleHold said:


> So you all went there with your browsers and typed in your passwords!



this.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jan 7, 2014)

StrangleHold said:


> So you all went there with your browsers and typed in your passwords!



You need to remember that it doesn't know what website the password is for or anything else like that


----------



## spirit (Jan 7, 2014)

voyagerfan99 said:


> You need to remember that it doesn't know what website the password is for or anything else like that



Yeah, my thoughts exactly. 

It's having the key to a door and not knowing which door it's the key for. Useless.


----------



## Okedokey (Jan 7, 2014)

voyagerfan99 said:


> You need to remember that it doesn't know what website the password is for or anything else like that



Yes but it knows its a password.  Doesn't take very long to try to obvious ones.. ebay, paypal, and so on.  Your 25 thousand years disolves into a few minutes especially if it knows your IP adress and probably other information.


----------



## PCunicorn (Jan 8, 2014)

Okedokey said:


> Yes but it knows its a password.  Doesn't take very long to try to obvious ones.. ebay, paypal, and so on.  Your 25 thousand years disolves into a few minutes especially if it knows your IP adress and probably other information.



They still need to know your email/Username. I also have no idea what a IP address has to do with it.


----------



## Agent Smith (Jan 8, 2014)

That site has a lot of javascript BS. So I would be cautions. I use NoScript for Firefox so no issue here.


----------



## larsch (Jan 8, 2014)

Agent Smith said:


> That site has a lot of javascript BS. So I would be cautions.



For security reasons, they need to use javascript


----------



## Agent Smith (Jan 8, 2014)

What?


----------



## larsch (Jan 8, 2014)

All calculations must be made client side - the password must never be sent to them (which they claim it doesn't).


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jan 8, 2014)

Okedokey said:


> Yes but it knows its a password.  Doesn't take very long to try to obvious ones.. ebay, paypal, and so on.  Your 25 thousand years disolves into a few minutes especially if it knows your IP adress and probably other information.





PCunicorn said:


> They still need to know your email/Username. I also have no idea what a IP address has to do with it.



^This is what I meant.


----------



## Punk (Jan 8, 2014)

PCunicorn said:


> They still need to know your email/Username. I also have no idea what a IP address has to do with it.



Because an IP adress is your "identity" online. Of course they have to be very good hacker, but that's still a possibility.
I get that's less likely they'll do anything since they don't have the websites but that's still one step closer to hacking accounts


----------



## Geoff (Jan 8, 2014)

Punk said:


> Because an IP adress is your "identity" online. Of course they have to be very good hacker, but that's still a possibility.
> I get that's less likely they'll do anything since they don't have the websites but that's still one step closer to hacking accounts


I thought about that before putting in my password, hence why I chose a different character for the last part of my password.  It's just random numbers and letters anyways so that shouldn't impact the results.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Jan 9, 2014)

Everything is possible of course.

But for security reasons I never write my passwords anywhere anyway...

Besides...every web site will say that they won't use it for illegal purposes lol...


----------



## spirit (Jan 9, 2014)

I just used this website in my IT homework which is about having a strong password - I put some example passwords in and wrote approximately how long they'd take to crack and how much longer it takes a computer to crack a password by adding special characters.


----------



## Troncoso (Jan 10, 2014)

If it makes anyone feel better, they do not in anyway access the server while you type your password. When the textfield is updated, the only thing that runs is some javascript. No calls to the server are made in anyway.


----------



## PCunicorn (Jan 21, 2014)

My new PayPal password will take 4 thousand years to crack.


----------



## AlienMenace (Jan 23, 2014)

Just thought of a new password, it will take "435 million years" to crack it. LOL


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Jan 24, 2014)

The time needed to crack someone's password will probably decrease as the technology advances...


----------



## PCunicorn (Jan 24, 2014)

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> The time needed to crack someone's password will probably decrease as the technology advances...



But the encryption and requirements for passwords will get more advanced.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Jan 24, 2014)

PCunicorn said:


> But the encryption and requirements for passwords will get more advanced.



Yea unfortunately haha! 
Dammit. ^.^


----------

